# Zaporizhzhya - industrial city



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

the View

In the centre


















Comibloks













































Preobragenskiy bridges and DniproGES









School









On city highways









Exhibition Center









the View on Plants


----------



## mamangvilla (Jun 23, 2009)

nice city. its still hold the mysterious charm of the eastern block, i like it


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«Маяк.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Днепрогэс» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Самая старая школа моего города» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «С мечтою о небе...» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «2008-04-20 173.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вечерний проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «Мост Преображенского» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Самый длинный проспект в Европе» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Interesting city!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Джерело:
http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/en/ukraine/zaporozhye.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

City Hall at night




































near City Hall


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Central Avenue



























Port









In gateway









Park









The stadium Slavutich Arena


















Wooden church









In free flight


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

I find these industrial cities of the former Soviet Union so INTERESTING. Thank you!!! I would love to visit Ukraine the next time I go to eastern Europe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For industrial city, its really great - thanks for the updated photos


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

This wigs me out....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

How big is that city; population is above or less of 100.000 people?


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

i like the old historical buildings, but the factory/commy blocks make the place look rough


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> How big is that city; population is above or less of 100.000 people?


population of 781,600 and he is the sixth largest city in Ukraine


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

IllyaDe said:


>


^^ Beautiful photo..

Awesome Ukraine!! :cheers:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

very very interesting to see our neighbourhood country. Nice


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Central Avenue


















DniproGES and old ship









Fountain









Preobragenskiy bridge









Plants


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

The differences makes this world so interesting! Look at these pictures. So different of what we see in Brazil and, nonetheless, so amazing, so rich, so human.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Winter in the city*

City spruce









On the bridge









Snow


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

central avenue
















































































































































city hall


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Always very interesting seeing such different culture/way of life..


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice as well once again


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you very much for the pictures, IllyaDe. I had other ideas about Ukrainian (and Russian, by the way) cities, but this one looks really nice I want to visit that part of the world someday.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice city but those chimneys fuming smokes are really scary.
some old buildings are interestingly beautiful.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you guys

Video. The central avenue 





Photos


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Great pics! I visited Zaporizhzhya in 2008 and despite being industrial, the city itself was quite nice. For those interested, the collection of pictures taken in Zaporizhzhya (Flickr).


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

grim and beautiful in the same place


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

People


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

view of the center


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice, interesting photos as well


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

view of the city from Eco tower


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

That's so beautiful. Looks very pleasant!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for comments :cheers:


«Запорожсталь» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«о.Хортица» на Яндекс.Фотках


«о.Хортица» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Very interesting city I have always found east Europe cities very interesting.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.ru/114877782063669620552/2010#


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Прогулка по Верхней Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Прогулка по Верхней Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Прогулка по Верхней Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Прогулка по Верхней Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках

City hall

«Парад невест в Запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Central avenue 

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Central park

«Парк "Дубовая роща"» на Яндекс.Фотках

Many balls

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

A little Big Ben 

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Monument Glinka

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very interesting and very nice new photos from Zaporizhzhya


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«Желтый «шевроле» Марлен Дитрих» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запорожская ГЭС...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запорожье вечернее» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Прогулка по Верхней Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом родной» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запорожье вечернее» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

island Khortytsia

«На рыбалке» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Осень в цветах национального флага» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Освящённые солнцем» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вечер октября» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Укромный уголок» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«Запорiжжя» на Яндекс.Фотках











«Обычный день» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«индустрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«2008-03-08 032.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


«2008-03-08 086.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Никогда не сдавайся!» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Проспект Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Встреча» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПОМНИМ...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Звонница» на Яндекс.Фотках


«2008-03-08 081.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ДнепроЭнерго» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from the center of Zaporizhzhya


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

comiblocks 




































Beach









Plants


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, nice photos from Zaporizhzhya


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Old photos of the city

taxi drivers in the 1960 years









in the park









students in the 1950 year









family (1966)




































children (1940)









(1948)









(1963)









children around the monument (1953)









children in the school (1949)









(1952)









labor (1947)









(1953)









Pioneer Parade (1963)









builders (1960)









football team (1953)









near the cinema


















Santa Claus (1972)









friends (1953)









driver (1951)









meeting (1971)









(1954)









festivities (1971)









http://life.zp.ua/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Old photos part 2

central avenue (1962)




































(1973)









(1982)









(1949)









(1950)


















(1951)


















(1952)













































(1959)




































(1966)


















(1975)



























http://www.life.zp.ua


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Island Khortitsa

«Вечер.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«7292257m» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Казацкий край» на Яндекс.Фотках

DniproGES

«Вид сверху.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид сверху.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид сверху.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид сверху.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Паутина.» на Яндекс.Фотках

Gateway

«Запорожье - однокамерный шахтный шлюз.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запорожье - однокамерный шахтный шлюз.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/halgz/view/286962


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/halgz/view/286956


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/halgz/view/286959


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/halgz/view/286960


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/luiza-ushmaeva/view/373573


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/halgz/view/286954


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/nataliyalan/view/317402


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Happy New Year dear friends :hi:

Island Khortytsia

«Что-то купаться не хочется...» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tkornus/view/366376/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tkornus/view/366404/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tkornus/view/366482/

Construct a new bridge across the Dnipro River


















At dawn

«На рассвете.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«Запорожье ночью» на Яндекс.Фотках

Circus

«Любимое здание детворы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей под открытым небом» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На Хортице» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/seriy-mart/view/288994/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/alib30/view/435576


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alib30/view/435581/


«Запорожье. Хортица. Запорожская сечь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запорожье. Радуга. Ночной вид» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Zaporizhzhya  btw and today's banner is also great :cheers:


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful and charming


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

->>>


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Four points by Sheraton 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58111667









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54626934


«Город на Днепре 4» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Город на Днепре 1» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Central avenue

«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках

DniproGES and arch bridge

«На Старом Днепре» на Яндекс.Фотках

on the island

«Autumn colors» на Яндекс.Фотках

commiblocks

«Нам любые дОроги дорОги!» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/irina-sunny-zp/view/438927/

The old gateway

«The old gateway» на Яндекс.Фотках

Lighthouse

«Lighthouse» на Яндекс.Фотках

BASE jumping in Zaporizhzhya

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/karmanovrus/view/488779


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/karmanovrus/view/488788


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> on the island
> 
> «Autumn colors» на Яндекс.Фотках



Wow!!!.....:applause:.....gorgeous shot.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Lenin 

«Запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на шлюзовой канал» на Яндекс.Фотках

new and old

«Новый и старый» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stimofeeva2011/view/345584/


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Industrial








http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28670283

BASE jumping in the city

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/karmanovrus/view/488789/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/karmanovrus/view/488790/

night

«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«Мост счастья.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/tankocha/view/481526


«Запорожье о. Хортица» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


«187. Плакучие берёзки...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Central avenue













































City hall




































Sheraton


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Really example of a industrial city!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Autumn in the city


























































































to be continued...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks 
















































































to be continued...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates, except for the pics on the heavy smoke coming from the smokestacks ..


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks, but Zaporizhzhya is it industrial city and smokestacks are everywhere
Skyline)


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

«Днепровская гидроэлектростанция имени В. И. Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сторожевая башня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«шератон 2» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/nechlin/view/420322


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/nechlin/view/420318


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5/users/nechlin/view/420320


«Пионер лагерь "Чайка"» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Industrial

«Гордость 30-х» на Яндекс.Фотках


«90. Что увидела Ирочка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«69. Что увидела Ирочка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ноябрь» на Яндекс.Фотках

commiblocks

«57. Что увидела Ирочка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Административное здание» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стройки на Набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная магистраль» на Яндекс.Фотках


«11.7.8 Каскад Радуга» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/volk-jleta/view/284020/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/volk-jleta/view/98610/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Sheraton


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://77.zp.ua/projects/nearbird2


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://vk.com/zaporozhye_instagram


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://vk.com/publiczaporozhye


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Zaporozhec said:


> http://www.061.ua/article/192132
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> http://www.061.ua/article/197431


:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/226138.html





nostalgy said:


> http://www.life.zp.ua/category/dnepr-ostrov/page/8



:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://vk.com/publiczaporozhye


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

from Borodino


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates....:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks 


Zaporozhec said:


> Запорожский дикий кот(очень опасен)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.061.ua/article/207960


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

central avenue 









DniproGES


























http://vk.com/zp1770


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the big Dnieper River and the city looks great! :cheers:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

IllyaDe said:


>


^^ :nuts: hno: :bash: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Typical houses for workers in the industrial city. :bash:hno::bash:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Typical houses for workers in the industrial city. :bash:hno::bash:


i know...gray Soviet-era barracks..... terrible reality










^^ a little better for me :lol:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/78786.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/sdolinny/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread leaves me speechless, it really does. It's extremely striking, though. And what I noticed is that the city is full of greenery!
Can you tell us how is it to live in a city like Zaporizhzhya? But please be as honest as the photos are.  It'd be interesting, especially because of the fact Łódź is a post-industrial city, so I'd get a glimpse of how it's used to be here where I live.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ 
Here's the answer to your question








http://imageshack.us/photo/687/xncf35.jpg/

...better to live in a tropical paradise than to live in a industrial paradise.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Zaporozhec said:


> http://vk.com/publiczaporozhye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

winter in the city
DniproGES



























commieblocks


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the updates. ..


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Zaporizhia at night by Vladimir Yaitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9165/102827278.13/0_da393_340c97ee_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9516/102827278.15/0_dcf89_b6fedd84_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Zaporozhec (Nov 19, 2011)

http://vk.com/tp.zp_ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/tp.zp_ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://zphoto.zp.ua/index.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/zp1770


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/tp.zp_ua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Zaporizhzhya :cheers:


----------



## Zaporozhec (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445304


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

river Dnipro and island Khortytsia - national cultural reserve is situated in the center city








https://pp.vk.me/c621629/v621629501/2f603/cglxr_Yx_4w.jpg

Sheraton









river Dnipro































































island Khortytsia












































































































central park


















old quarry in the city



































https://vk.com/tp.zp_ua https://vk.com/zp1770


----------

